# Surface lures for yellow fin



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Tried some small walk the dog lures and small poppers had two hookups but dropped them did land a small salmon. But I was struggling to get the walk right. Anything I need to do to setup heard that if you use heavier stiffer mono over light fluro it is easier to get the walk action as well as the pop from the small poppers. Any hints on retrieve style


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Popper - Tension the line, flick the wrist. Pretty simple.
Walk the dog - Rod at 45 degree angle and marginally to one side (for left hand wind hold slightly to the right). Slow retrieve while slowly bouncing the rod tip. You'll find what rhythm works best for you.

There are many ways to do these. The above just works for me. I run the same technique for 3lb FC through to 10lb mono.


----------

